# Sallbach- Sölden- Ischgl-> wohin?



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

wir beabsichtigen zum erstem Mal  eine Woche in einer Alpinen- Bikegegend zu verbringen, in der einige Strecken per Seilbahn erreichbar sind.
Dabei stehen flowige Trails  bis max S2 im Vordergrund.

Aber welches Gebiet ist zu empfehlen?
Vor allen Dingen wie ist das mit den Bahnkarten?

In Saalbach gibt es z. B. die Joker Card.
Aber die nur in bestimmten Hotels?
Kann man damit ALLE Bahnen einschließlich Bike uneingeschränkt nutzen?

Gibt es so eine Card auch in anderen Gebieten?

Eure Erfahrungen wären mir da sehr willkommen.......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2018)

Gibt noch ne Gravity Card in der sind 18 Bikeparks drin, lohnt aber nur wenn du übers Jahr mehrere abfahren willst, rein rechnerisch hast du die Kohle aber erst wieder nach 10-15  Bikeparktagen raus. Sölden gibt's sowas nicht in manchen Unterkünften hast du ne Ötztalcard damit kriegt man nen vergünstigtes Ticket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibt noch ne Gravity Card in der sind 18 Bikeparks drin, lohnt aber nur wenn du übers Jahr mehrere abfahren willst, rein rechnerisch hast du die Kohle aber erst wieder nach 10-15  Bikeparktagen raus. Sölden gibt's sowas nicht in manchen Unterkünften hast du ne Ötztalcard damit kriegt man nen vergünstigtes Ticket


danke, aber da hast du Recht, die Gravity Card ist nichts für mich.

So wie es aussieht ist man mit der JokerCard in Saalbach- Hinterglem am besten beraten?
Da kommen keine Zusatzkosten auf einen zu und sie ist im Hotelpreis enthalten.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juli 2018)

Wenn die Karte nicht unbedingt umsonst sein muss, würde ich ja zum Reschenpass fahren.
Die "3-Länder-Bike-Karte" ist zwar nicht umsonst, die 98€ für 6 aus 7 erscheinen mir aber durchaus angesichts der inkludierten Leistungen fair.


----------



## clemsi (12. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> danke, aber da hast du Recht, die Gravity Card ist nichts für mich.
> 
> So wie es aussieht ist man mit der JokerCard in Saalbach- Hinterglem am besten beraten?
> Da kommen keine Zusatzkosten auf einen zu und sie ist im Hotelpreis enthalten.



JokerCard ist in Saalbach/Hinterglemm idR bei Übernachtungen in sämtlichen Hotels/Pensionen usw enthalten- oder anders herum: ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der bei der Übernachtung (und sei es auch nur eine Mini Pension) keine Joker Card zur Übernachtung dazu bekommen hat.
Es dürfen alle 4 Bergbahnen uneingeschränkt genutzt werden. 2018 aktuell: Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line etc) wird neu gebaut, dafür aber gibt es nun zusätzlich die Schönleitbahn. 
So wie es aussieht, ist in 1-2 Jahren Schluss mit der Joker Card, da Saalbach mehr investieren möchte (beginnt ja schon mit dem Neubau der Kohlmaisbahn), dafür aber logischerweise mehr Geld braucht. Preise sollen an die anderer "vergleichbarer" Gebiete (Sölden etc) angeglichen werden. 
Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich Saalbach auf alle Fälle - auch für Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## Der_GruE (12. Juli 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, ist in 1-2 Jahren Schluss mit der Joker Card, da Saalbach mehr investieren möchte


Worin in neue Trails? 



clemsi schrieb:


> Preise sollen an die anderer "vergleichbarer" Gebiete (Sölden etc) angeglichen werden.


Joker Card macht es ja so toll und einfach. Wenn es so teuer ist wie in anderen Gebieten, was soll ich dann in Saalbach? Vielleicht sogar ohne neue Trails.


----------



## zeroracer (15. Juli 2018)

Kann Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis in Verbindung mit Nauders (3-Länder Enduro Trails) empfehlen!


----------



## zeroracer (15. Juli 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> JokerCard ist in Saalbach/Hinterglemm idR bei Übernachtungen in sämtlichen Hotels/Pensionen usw enthalten- oder anders herum: ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der bei der Übernachtung (und sei es auch nur eine Mini Pension) keine Joker Card zur Übernachtung dazu bekommen hat.
> Es dürfen alle 4 Bergbahnen uneingeschränkt genutzt werden. 2018 aktuell: Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line etc) wird neu gebaut, dafür aber gibt es nun zusätzlich die Schönleitbahn.
> So wie es aussieht, ist in 1-2 Jahren Schluss mit der Joker Card, da Saalbach mehr investieren möchte (beginnt ja schon mit dem Neubau der Kohlmaisbahn), dafür aber logischerweise mehr Geld braucht. Preise sollen an die anderer "vergleichbarer" Gebiete (Sölden etc) angeglichen werden.
> Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich Saalbach auf alle Fälle - auch für Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene.



Vermutlich dürfen die Wintersportler die Joker Card finanzieren!
Verstehe dieses Konzept nicht wirklich! Damit zieht man doch nur Massen an Billigtouristen an und verdient fast nichts!
Saalbach muss sich ja nicht verstecken, warum dann diese "Gratiskarte"?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2018)

Ich würde auch lieber nach Nauders fahren, da hast Du mehr Möglichkeiten als in Saalbach, auch wenn Du mal Touren ohne Lift fahren möchtest oder die Touren variieren. In Saalbach kannst halt nur lifteln, weil die Wege ab den Mittelstationen so steil sind, dass Du noch mit der Schneekatze oder Jeep raufkommst, außer Du bist Herkules. Ischgl ist Dauerbaustelle, viele Trails gehen durch Kuhweiden und sind entsprechend zertrampelt. Nauders / Reschenpass hat das beste Gesamtkonzept. Ich finde es auch landschaftlich am reizvollsten.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2018)

zeroracer schrieb:


> Damit zieht man doch nur Massen an Billigtouristen an und verdient fast nichts!


An einem Bergbahnbetrieb verdient man sowieso fast nichts - und die Karten werden an die Hotels und Pensionen sicher nicht kostenlos abgegeben; den Lift bezahlt man also indirekt mit dem Zimmerpreis mit.


clemsi schrieb:


> JokerCard ist in Saalbach/Hinterglemm idR bei Übernachtungen in sämtlichen Hotels/Pensionen usw enthalten- oder anders herum: ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der bei der Übernachtung (und sei es auch nur eine Mini Pension) keine Joker Card zur Übernachtung dazu bekommen hat.


Jemand, der regelmäßig mit dem Rad die Seilbahnen benutzen will wird sicher einen Betrieb wählen, wo es die Karte gibt, aber:


> Die JOKER CARD kann man nicht kaufen, denn die JOKER CARD ist während Ihres Aufenthaltes in einem der JOKER CARD-Partner-Beherbergungsbetriebe in Saalbach Hinterglemm inkludiert. Sie erhalten Ihre JOKER CARD direkt bei Anreise von Ihrem Gastgeber. (*Wichtiger Hinweis: Nicht alle, sondern nur jene, mit dem JOKER CARD-Logo markierten Betriebe, sind Partnerbetriebe!*)
> https://www.saalbach.com/de/sommer/joker-card


----------



## zeroracer (16. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> An einem Bergbahnbetrieb verdient man sowieso fast nichts - und die Karten werden an die Hotels und Pensionen sicher nicht kostenlos abgegeben; den Lift bezahlt man also indirekt mit dem Zimmerpreis mit.



Sehe ich nicht so. Gebiete wie zb. Ischgl, s-f-l,  Sölden verdienen sicher sehr viel! Wird auch unglaublich viel wieder investiert! ☺
Bin nicht aus der Region und weiß natürlich nicht wie die Bergbahnen das finanzieren. Dazu müsste man alle Zahlen kennen.
War nur ein Vermutung, dass der Wintergast das bezahlen darf...
Schon klar, die Joker Card Partnerhotels bezahlen was. Viel kann es bei Zimmerpreisen ab knapp über 50€ inkl. Frühstück! aber eher nicht sein!
Volle Betten und nichts verdient-komisches Konzept!
In Österreich liest man jährlich wieder von steigenden Nächtigungszahlen und sinkender Wertschöpfung pro Gast!
Wundert mich nicht!
Wundert mich auch nicht, dass es die Joker Card angeblich nicht mehr lange geben soll...
Aber die Biker freuts! Noch!
Sollte man vielleicht noch ausnützen, wer weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2018)

zeroracer schrieb:


> Gebiete wie zb. Ischgl, s-f-l, Sölden verdienen sicher sehr viel!


Mag sein. Der Bergbahnbetrieb selbst freut sich aber über eine schwarzen Null.


zeroracer schrieb:


> Viel kann es bei Zimmerpreisen ab knapp über 50€ inkl. Frühstück! aber eher nicht sein!


Das billigste Zimmer mit Frühstück für 50€ (sofern das stimmt) ist aber schon ganz schön viel.
Es gibt allerdings noch einen anderen Aspekt: Viele Betriebe fahren außerhalb der Wintersaison mit eher geringem (oder ohne) Gewinn, weil sie dann ihr Stammpersonal behalten können und zweitens ein Hotel auch dann Geld kostet, wenn es geschlossen ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2018)

zeroracer schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Gebiete wie zb. Ischgl, s-f-l,  Sölden verdienen sicher sehr viel! Wird auch unglaublich viel wieder investiert! ☺
> Bin nicht aus der Region und weiß natürlich nicht wie die Bergbahnen das finanzieren. Dazu müsste man alle Zahlen kennen.
> War nur ein Vermutung, dass der Wintergast das bezahlen darf...
> Schon klar, die Joker Card Partnerhotels bezahlen was. Viel kann es bei Zimmerpreisen ab knapp über 50€ inkl. Frühstück! aber eher nicht sein!
> ...



Ich halte es für ziemlich sinnfrei über die Finanzierung JokerCard als Biker nachzudenken.
Dafür dind die Fachleute aus der Tourismusbranche da.

Fakt ist doch, dass ohne Biker im Sommer dort tote Hose ist und die Seilbahnen ungenutzt rumstehen würden.
Ich werde mir das jedenfalls diese Jahr mal anschauen, nach 13 Alpencross kann es auch mal was anderes sein....


----------



## zeroracer (16. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für ziemlich sinnfrei über die Finanzierung JokerCard als Biker nachzudenken.
> Dafür dind die Fachleute aus der Tourismusbranche da.
> 
> Fakt ist doch, dass ohne Biker im Sommer dort tote Hose ist und die Seilbahnen ungenutzt rumstehen würden.
> Ich werde mir das jedenfalls diese Jahr mal anschauen, nach 13 Alpencross kann es auch mal was anderes sein....



Es gibt allerdings noch einen anderen Aspekt: Viele Betriebe fahren außerhalb der Wintersaison mit eher geringem (oder ohne) Gewinn, weil sie dann ihr Stammpersonal behalten können und zweitens ein Hotel auch dann Geld kostet, wenn es geschlossen ist.[/QUOTE]

Ihr habt beide Recht! ☺
Wünsche viel Spaß dort! ☺


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass ohne Biker im Sommer dort tote Hose ist und die Seilbahnen ungenutzt rumstehen würden.



Wieso soll das ein Fakt sein? Hast Du Zahlen?
Nach meiner Information ist es äußert selten, das große Bergbahnen nur wegen der Radfahrer betrieben werden -  das lohnt sich nämlich nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso soll das ein Fakt sein? Hast Du Zahlen?
> Nach meiner Information ist es äußert selten, das große Bergbahnen nur wegen der Radfahrer betrieben werden -  das lohnt sich nämlich nicht.


Würden die Bergbahnen auch ohne die Biker laufen?
Sprich mal mit den Hoteliers was ohne Biker im Sommer noch wäre....


----------



## clemsi (16. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube auch, dass die Radfahrer im Sommer (mittlerweile) der entscheidende Faktor si


mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso soll das ein Fakt sein? Hast Du Zahlen?
> Nach meiner Information ist es äußert selten, das große Bergbahnen nur wegen der Radfahrer betrieben werden -  das lohnt sich nämlich nicht.



Ich kann jetzt nur von Saalbach sprechen, aber da kommen auf einen Wanderer gefühlt 10 Radfahrer. Klar gibt es da auch Angebote für andere Gruppen, aber es wird schon gezielt für Biker geworben - weil man dort wohl das meiste Potential sieht (die Zahl der Wanderer ist tendentiell eher rückläufig oder stagniert).
Das letzte mal habe ich dort mit jemand von den Bergbahnen gesprochen: durch die Joker Card kommen zwar viele nach Saalbach, aber das Budget für Streckenbau und Personal ist so knapp, dass man auf lange Sicht nicht mit Gebieten wie Sölden usw mithalten kann, die ja (wie schon erwähnt wurde) viel mehr investieren bzw investieren können, da es dort "normale" Preise gibt.
Saalbach hat auch viel vor, aber das geht mit dem momentan Budget einfach nicht (ich glaube, das kann man auch ohne genaue Zahlen nachvollziehen). 
Zum Thema, dass sich Saalbach nicht mehr lohnt, wenn es die JokerCard nicht mehr gibt: wo gehen denn dann die Leute hin, die nicht zahlen wollen (wo gibt es denn was vergleichbares)? Ich war auch schon in Sölden und mir gefällt Sölden sehr, aber so schlecht ist Saalbach momentan nicht, dass man es dort nur wegen der "gratis" Liftkarte aushält. 
Zum Thema Übernachtung: ich zahle ca. 25€ im Appartment pro Nacht (inkl. JokerCard); die Hotels/Pensionen haben aber in den vergangenen Jahren angezogen.
Btw., ich bin nächste Woche in Saalbach, falls jemand vor Ort ist- einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeroracer (17. Juli 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Übernachtung: ich zahle ca. 25€ im Appartment pro Nacht (inkl. JokerCard)



Nur 25€! Ist ja Wahnsinn! Dafür gibt's in anderen Gebieten nicht mal die Halbtageskarte! ☺
Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehs nicht!
Mir wäre da als Bikeregion mehr Budget für Streckenbau,Trailpflege usw. lieber!
So wird man doch sofort von Gebieten wie Sölden, sfl und Nauders überholt!
Da gab's vor 5 Jahren noch nichts, sind jetzt schon groß und die bauen noch immer fleißig weiter!
Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert die Trailpflege dort auch besser! Es ist also nicht nur Quantität!


----------



## viva (17. Juli 2018)

War heuer eine Woche in Sölden - bin schon sehr angetan von dem, was die da in kurzer Zeit aus dem Boden gestampft haben. Saalbach find ich auch nicht schlecht - das mit der Gratis Jokerkarte hab ich aber auch nie verstanden, das kann sich nur schwer rechnen. Und nur um die Verhältnisse etwas aufzuklären - wir Biker sind noch immer klar in der Minderheit, da soll am sich keinen Illusionen hingeben. Und wenn ein Gebiet ordentlich investiert und Trailpflege betreibt, bin ich gern bereit, dafür auch zu zahlen...


----------



## clemsi (18. Juli 2018)

@zeroracer @viva  Ihr habt die Info, dass in den nächsten Jahren die JokerCard ausläuft und die Preise an andere Gebiete angepasst werden soll, schon gelesen? 
Ich vermute, ursprünglich war die JokerCard dazu gedacht, Biker und Wanderer im Sommer nach Saalbach zu locken und das Gebiet damit attraktiv für jene zu machen - ganz sicher aber war die JokerCard nie als Dauerlösung geplant. 
Dass es nun in Anbetracht der wachsenden Konkurrenz nicht einfach sein wird, das kostenlose Model abzuschaffen, die Preise anzupassen und zeitgleich das Angebot soweit auszubauen, dass die Zahl der Biker Touries nicht rückläufig wird, ist wohl jedem dort klar. Aber - wie ich schon schrieb- ist dieser Schritt unvermeidlich, auch wenn er das Risiko birgt, viele Stammkunden, die sich an die kostenlose Karte gewöhnt haben, zu vergraulen. 
Man ist eben zu Beginn mit den geringsten Mitteln/allernötigsten Investitionen in die Partie gestartet und hofft nun, dass diese Rechnung am Ende aufgeht. Woanders investiert man zuerst eine beachtliche Summe und startet dann anschließend mit den üblichen Preisen (30-40€).

Bei der ganzen Diskussion darf man nicht vergessen, dass man auch bei ~30€ für die Tageskarte im Sommer am Schluss immer noch relativ günstig fährt, wenn man sich dazu mal die Preise für Lift und Unterkunft im Winter ansieht.

Zum Thema Biker in der Minderheit: vielleicht ist meine Wahrnehmung so gefärbt, aber ich sehe deutlich mehr Radfahrer in den erwähnten Regionen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> @zeroracer @viva  Ihr habt die Info, dass in den nächsten Jahren die JokerCard ausläuft und die Preise an andere Gebiete angepasst werden soll, schon gelesen?
> Ich vermute, ursprünglich war die JokerCard dazu gedacht, Biker und Wanderer im Sommer nach Saalbach zu locken und das Gebiet damit attraktiv für jene zu machen - ganz sicher aber war die JokerCard nie als Dauerlösung geplant.
> Dass es nun in Anbetracht der wachsenden Konkurrenz nicht einfach sein wird, das kostenlose Model abzuschaffen, die Preise anzupassen und zeitgleich das Angebot soweit auszubauen, dass die Zahl der Biker Touries nicht rückläufig wird, ist wohl jedem dort klar. Aber - wie ich schon schrieb- ist dieser Schritt unvermeidlich, auch wenn er das Risiko birgt, viele Stammkunden, die sich an die kostenlose Karte gewöhnt haben, zu vergraulen.
> Man ist eben zu Beginn mit den geringsten Mitteln/allernötigsten Investitionen in die Partie gestartet und hofft nun, dass diese Rechnung am Ende aufgeht. Woanders investiert man zuerst eine beachtliche Summe und startet dann anschließend mit den üblichen Preisen (30-40€).
> ...


Man sollte auch mal bedenken, dass den E- Bikes die Zukunft gehört- auch wenn wir das noch nicht so wahr haben wollen.
Und die brauchen keine Lifte mehr.....


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Würden die Bergbahnen auch ohne die Biker laufen?


Ja; für die Wanderer (die für eine Liftfahrt oft 50% des Preises der Bike-Tageskarte zahlen).
Biker sorgen für die zusätzliche, bessere Auslastung. Und auch wenn in bestimmten Gebieten der Alpen "gefühlt" mehr Radfahrer unterwegs sind als Fußgänger sollte man die Wichtigkeit des Biketourismus nicht überschätzen.
Was stimmt: die Saisonzeiten der Bergbahnen werden für die MTBiker verlängert, da diese nicht nur klassische Sommerferiengäste sind und oft auch für wenige Tage (3-4) anreisen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal bedenken, dass den E- Bikes die Zukunft gehört- auch wenn wir das noch nicht so wahr haben wollen.
> Und die brauchen keine Lifte mehr.....



Dachte ich auch mal. Aber nachdem ich paar Strava-Einträge gesehen habe und was ich hier so im Forum mitbekomme, fahren auch die E-Bikes erst mit der Bahn hoch, um dann mehr km machen zu können bzw. noch höher hinauf zu gelangen. So ein Akku ist doch sonst auch nach einer richtigen Auffahrt mit über 1000hm leer und der Tag wäre für die gelaufen. Bin gespannt, was du dann berichten kannst.

Auch hatte ich in S*AA*lbach nicht das Gefühl, dass sich alles nur um MTB dreht (wenn auch sehr viele unterwegs sind, keine Frage)...da wird schon auch sehr viel für Familien, alte Leute, Gläubige und Wanderer geworben und waren auch sehr viele von denen unterwegs. Wenn du dort bist, fahr mal den Hochalmtrail und dann runter zum Talschluss zur Lindlingalm. Da geht es bei schönem Wetter zu wie im Zirkus.

Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Art von Alp-X du gemacht hast und was du sonst so fährst, aber ich hoffe für dich, dass du dort nicht enttäuscht wirst/falsche Erwartungen hast.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch mal. Aber nachdem ich paar Strava-Einträge gesehen habe und was ich hier so im Forum mitbekomme, fahren auch die E-Bikes erst mit der Bahn hoch, um dann mehr km machen zu können bzw. noch höher hinauf zu gelangen. So ein Akku ist doch sonst auch nach einer richtigen Auffahrt mit über 1000hm leer und der Tag wäre für die gelaufen. Bin gespannt, was du dann berichten kannst.
> 
> Auch hatte ich in S*AA*lbach nicht das Gefühl, dass sich alles nur um MTB dreht (wenn auch sehr viele unterwegs sind, keine Frage)...da wird schon auch sehr viel für Familien, alte Leute, Gläubige und Wanderer geworben und waren auch sehr viele von denen unterwegs. Wenn du dort bist, fahr mal den Hochalmtrail und dann runter zum Talschluss zur Lindlingalm. Da geht es bei schönem Wetter zu wie im Zirkus.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Art von Alp-X du gemacht hast und was du sonst so fährst, aber ich hoffe für dich, dass du dort nicht enttäuscht wirst/falsche Erwartungen hast.


Meine AX waren bisher alle selbst organisiert mit Rucksack.
Ich bin gespannt was mich erwartet, denke aber trotzdem über eine weitere Rucksacktour nach....


----------



## zeroracer (19. Juli 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> @zeroracer
> 
> @viva Ihr habt die Info, dass in den nächsten Jahren die JokerCard ausläuft und die Preise an andere Gebiete angepasst werden soll, schon gelesen



Bis jetzt nur hier im Forum darüber gelesen... Gibt's da andere Quellen?
Sicher nicht einfach aus der Gratisnummer rauszukommen! Finde Saalbach gut, denke da wäre auch ohne Gratiskarte viel los! Und auf Leute die nichts bezahlen wollen(wie oben geschrieben wurd), kann jedes Gebiet sicher leicht verzichten! ☺
Vielleicht bleibt ja auch alles beim Alten, die Joker Card Leute machen ja nur einen Teil aus.
Gibt ja noch Gravity Card Besitzer, Tagesgäste und Wanderer, die alle normal bezahlen.

Zu den e-bikes: Sehe in den Parks immer mehr davon! Die besten schaffen doch nicht viel mehr als 1500hm!?
Klingt nicht nach Spaß immer selber raufzutreten und nur 1-2 Abfahrten zu machen!
Zumindest für mich nicht!
Sind letztens in Sölden über 7000 Tiefenmeter gefahren und gibt sicher Leute die schaffen viel mehr!
Hatten einen super Tag und würde da auch nie hinfahren um raufzutreten!
Nebenbei halte ich von den schweren Kisten sowieso nichts...

Nicht falsch verstehen! Die e-biker, die ich meine, fahren alle mit der Gondel! Manche sogar ohne Akku.


----------



## JMuc (20. Juli 2018)

zeroracer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur hier im Forum darüber gelesen... Gibt's da andere Quellen?
> Sicher nicht einfach aus der Gratisnummer rauszukommen! Finde Saalbach gut, denke da wäre auch ohne Gratiskarte viel los! Und auf Leute die nichts bezahlen wollen(wie oben geschrieben wurd), kann jedes Gebiet sicher leicht verzichten! ☺
> Vielleicht bleibt ja auch alles beim Alten, die Joker Card Leute machen ja nur einen Teil aus.
> Gibt ja noch Gravity Card Besitzer, Tagesgäste und Wanderer, die alle normal bezahlen.



Ja, Saalbach ist gut, allerdings ziehen andere Gebiete deutlich nach und da ist die Joker Card tatsächlich ein Kriterium.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einfach mal in Saalbach in unserem Hotel nachgefragt und es sieht wohl so aus, dass die Joker Card zwar nicht abgeschafft, aber nun (also nächstes Jahr) in ein Kontingent umgewandelt wird (wieviele Fahrten pro Tag hat man nicht gesagt, aber ich vermute mal irgendwas zwischen 1 und 3) und keine "Flatrate" mehr sein wird wie aktuell. Für die Bike-Flatrate zahlt man dann einen Aufpreis (der wohl dennoch deutlich unter der normalen Tageskarte liegen wird).
Damit würde man das Wanderer-Stammpublikum nicht vergrätzen (vermute da nutzt man im Schnitt eh nur 1-2 Liftfahrten pro Tag) und für die anderen (also uns Biker) ist es vermutlich immer noch ein fairer Deal. Und wenn man dafür ein wenig mehr in die Trailpflege steckt, dann ist es mir das ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile wert... . Ich mag Saalbach sehr gerne und hoffe, dass die Änderung der Joker Card eine positive Entwicklung für das Gebiet auslöst.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir beabsichtigen zum erstem Mal  eine Woche in einer Alpinen- Bikegegend zu verbringen, in der einige Strecken per Seilbahn erreichbar sind.
> Dabei stehen flowige Trails  bis max S2 im Vordergrund.
> ...



Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen: für eine ganze Woche finde ich Saalbach ehrlich gesagt zu klein (Hacklbergtrail, Milka/Panorama, Blue Line und ggf. noch Z-Line?). Serfaus mit dem Bikepark und den neuen Trails und der Nähe zu Reschen wäre auch mein Tipp! Ansonsten (wenn es nicht unbedingt Österreich sein muss): Canazei in den Dolomiten (Fassatal) und in der Woche mit Guide mal die Sella Ronda (Tagestour mit Liftunterstützung) fahren, sehr zu empfehlen (bis S2).


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2018)

JMuc schrieb:


> Ja, Saalbach ist gut, allerdings ziehen andere Gebiete deutlich nach und da ist die Joker Card tatsächlich ein Kriterium.
> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einfach mal in Saalbach in unserem Hotel nachgefragt und es sieht wohl so aus, dass die Joker Card zwar nicht abgeschafft, aber nun (also nächstes Jahr) in ein Kontingent umgewandelt wird (wieviele Fahrten pro Tag hat man nicht gesagt, aber ich vermute mal irgendwas zwischen 1 und 3) und keine "Flatrate" mehr sein wird wie aktuell. Für die Bike-Flatrate zahlt man dann einen Aufpreis (der wohl dennoch deutlich unter der normalen Tageskarte liegen wird).
> Damit würde man das Wanderer-Stammpublikum nicht vergrätzen (vermute da nutzt man im Schnitt eh nur 1-2 Liftfahrten pro Tag) und für die anderen (also uns Biker) ist es vermutlich immer noch ein fairer Deal. Und wenn man dafür ein wenig mehr in die Trailpflege steckt, dann ist es mir das ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile wert... . Ich mag Saalbach sehr gerne und hoffe, dass die Änderung der Joker Card eine positive Entwicklung für das Gebiet auslöst.
> 
> Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen: für eine ganze Woche finde ich Saalbach ehrlich gesagt zu klein (Hacklbergtrail, Milka/Panorama, Blue Line und ggf. noch Z-Line?). Serfaus mit dem Bikepark und den neuen Trails und der Nähe zu Reschen wäre auch mein Tipp! Ansonsten (wenn es nicht unbedingt Österreich sein muss): Canazei in den Dolomiten (Fassatal) und in der Woche mit Guide mal die Sella Ronda (Tagestour mit Liftunterstützung) fahren, sehr zu empfehlen (bis S2).



Danke für die Info.
Wir eiern noch etwas rum, aber wenn dann nur 3 Tage Saalbach.

Sella Ronda kennen wir teilweise.
Kannst du kurz was zur Abfahrt vom Passo Campagnolo runter nach Arabba sagen?
Sah von oben schon steil und anspruchsvoll aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JMuc (20. Juli 2018)

Also ohne mich (trotz zweimaliger Befahrung ) genau an den Abschnitt zu erinnern: technisch UND steil hast du eigentlich auf der ganzen Runde nicht. Es gibt 2,3 Abschnitte die man als Schlüsselstellen bezeichnen könnte, aber es gibt auch immer Umfahrungen/leichte Varianten. Das sieht der Guide vermutlich recht schnell bzw. könnt Ihr das mit ihm oder ihr besprechen (oder: vorher schonmal einen halben Tag mit dem gleichen Guide im Canazei Bikepark oder in Wolkenstein fahren). Zum Vergleich: meine Lebensgefährtin ist nach ca. 2 Monaten auf dem MTB (mit Techniktraining unter anderem in Saalbach) das Ding im Uhrzeigersinn entspannt durchgefahren und wurde dadurch entgültig angefixt .
BTW: drei Tage sind für Saalbach fein, klar. Solltet ihr vorher mal dort sein: anspruchsvoller als z.B. auf der Z-Line wird's auf der Sella Ronda kaum. Überwiegend geht es flowig dahin und man kann die unfassbar geilen Panoramen genießen. Da ist die größte Gefahr ein unmittelbar auftauchendes Murmeltierloch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2018)

JMuc schrieb:


> Also ohne mich (trotz zweimaliger Befahrung ) genau an den Abschnitt zu erinnern: technisch UND steil hast du eigentlich auf der ganzen Runde nicht. Es gibt 2,3 Abschnitte die man als Schlüsselstellen bezeichnen könnte, aber es gibt auch immer Umfahrungen/leichte Varianten. Das sieht der Guide vermutlich recht schnell bzw. könnt Ihr das mit ihm oder ihr besprechen (oder: vorher schonmal einen halben Tag mit dem gleichen Guide im Canazei Bikepark oder in Wolkenstein fahren). Zum Vergleich: meine Lebensgefährtin ist nach ca. 2 Monaten auf dem MTB (mit Techniktraining unter anderem in Saalbach) das Ding im Uhrzeigersinn entspannt durchgefahren und wurde dadurch entgültig angefixt .
> BTW: drei Tage sind für Saalbach fein, klar. Solltet ihr vorher mal dort sein: anspruchsvoller als z.B. auf der Z-Line wird's auf der Sella Ronda kaum. Überwiegend geht es flowig dahin und man kann die unfassbar geilen Panoramen genießen. Da ist die größte Gefahr ein unmittelbar auftauchendes Murmeltierloch.


Danke für deine Einschätzung.

Wir würden die Sella Ronda ohne Guide fahren, kennen schließlich schon einen großen teil aus unseren Alpenüberquerungen und Mehrtagestouren.
Lediglich auf dem Weg vom Campagnolopass Richtung Arabba runter kam dann mal diese eine steile und geröllige Kante.
Wegen mangelnder Schutzkleidung, dickem Mehrtagesrucksack und Müdigkeit haben wir es dann gelassen.
Eine Umfahreung war nicht zu erkenne, außer der Straße.
Daher meine Frage nach der Kante.

Die Z-Line werden wir siche mal fahren und als Vergleich ranziehen.


----------



## donnerknall (20. Juli 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Wir eiern noch etwas rum, aber wenn dann nur 3 Tage Saalbach.
> 
> Sella Ronda kennen wir teilweise.
> ...



Wir sind's vor 2 Jahren andersrum gefahren, also von Arabba hoch zum Passo Campolongo.
Außer, dass er ätzend steil war und wir geschoben haben, kann ich mich an keine schlimmen Teilstücke erinnern, die ich nicht runtergefahren wäre. (bin beim besten Willen kein toller Abfahrer)
Wenn Du genauere Koordinaten nennen kannst, kann ich evtl. noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2018)

donnerknall schrieb:


> Wir sind's vor 2 Jahren andersrum gefahren, also von Arabba hoch zum Passo Campolongo.
> Außer, dass er ätzend steil war und wir geschoben haben, kann ich mich an keine schlimmen Teilstücke erinnern, die ich nicht runtergefahren wäre. (bin beim besten Willen kein toller Abfahrer)
> Wenn Du genauere Koordinaten nennen kannst, kann ich evtl. noch was dazu sagen.


Koordinieren suche ich mal raus


----------



## clemsi (31. Juli 2018)

Da ich nun letzten Woche ganze 6 Tage in Saalbach verbracht habe,  nutze ich mal hier die Gelegenheit für ein kleines Review:

Änderungen dieses Jahr: Kohlmaisbahn in Saalbach läuft wegen Neubau nicht, dafür hat die Schönleitbahn in Jausern geöffnet.
*Schönleitbahn (Jausern)*
Von der Bergstation aus hat man die Wahl: Richtung Saalbach über Wurzeltrail - Panorama Trail (blau) - Milka Line (blau) oder Richtung Asitzbahn/Leogang über einen Trail oder Schotterpiste.
Wurzeltrail ist dadurch, dass es momentan die einzige offizielle Verbindung zum Panorama Trail ist, entsprechend frequentiert - sowohl mit Wanderern wie auch mit Radfahrern; ist bei Nässe hier und da etwas knifflig, aber im großen und ganzen gut fahrbar.
Der oberer Teil des Panorama Trails fehlt durch die Baustelle, ebenso der Einstieg der Milka an der Mittelstation (beide beginnen nun quasi vom nächsten Schotterweg aus); beides war aber bis auf die gewohnten Bremswellenabschnitte in gutem Zustand.
Wenn man von der Milka Line aus weiter ins Dorf rollt, ist es auch nicht weit zum ...

*Schattberg X-press (Saalbach)*
An der Bergstation gibt es nur einen Einstieg - bevor man wieder auf die Schotterpiste Richtung Westgipfel gelangt, geht es rechts ab weiter in die X-Line (schwarz): es hatte die Tage zuvor geregnet, weswegen die Abschnitte im Wald entsprechend schlüpfrig waren, aber war ansonsten gut zu fahren. Der obere Teil ist stellenweise arg ausgebombt, aber mein Timing war auch nicht optimal (nach Glemmride, vor Lake of Charity- eigentlich waren sämtliche Shaper die meiste Zeit irgendwo mit Ab-/Aufbau beschäftigt).
Nicht anders schauen die Verhältnisse auf dem Hacklberg Trail aus - der macht zwar immer noch Spaß, war aber in keinem guten Zustand (zumindest der oberere Teil bis zur Alm).
Wer dort nach den ersten paar Kurven bereits die Nase voll hat, sollte in einer Linkskurve nach einem Holzschild Ausschau halten, das zu einer interessanten Alternative zeigt:
der Bergstadl Trail hat seinen ganzen eigenen Flow und macht meiner Meinung nach nur im Trockenen und mit fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik Spaß (ich vermute, das hat sich über die Jahre nicht geändert) - aber dann ist der Spaß dort garantiert. Generell ist mir dieses mal in Saalbach aufgefallen, dass die schwierigeren/verblockten Strecken deutlich mehr Spaß bieten als die schnellen, zum Teil eben arg ausgefahrenen Strecken.
Der Bergstadl Trail endet am gleichnahmigen Gasthof und wer es nicht wirklich richtig eilig hat, dem empfehle ich eine kleine Pause dort- Essen, Ambiente usw sind auf der großen Terrasse richtig gut. Auch wenn man über den Hacklberg Trail fährt und an der Einfahrt zum Buchegg Trail vorbei fährt, gelangt man schnell dort hin - damit ein idealer Treffpunkt für alle, die sich oben am Hacklberg/Bergstadl Trail getrennt haben.
Der Buchegg Trail hat auch leicht gelitten unter den Massen an Radfahrern, ist aber gewohnt Spaßig mit vielen Anliegern und kleinen Sprüngen.
Ach ja, Hacklberg/Bergstadl - Buchegg Trail sind eine hervorragende Möglichkeit, um von Saalbach nach Hinterglemm zu gelangen - den dort rollt man ganz am Ende "oben eine".
Im Ort geht es wahlweise zur ...

*Zwölferkogel (Hinterglemm)*
Die Z-Line hat fast alles: weite Anlieger, zwei große Wallrides (mit Snapshot), ein paar kleinere Sprünge, kleinere Abschnitte im Wald und mündet unten quasi in eine Art 4 cross Strecke; Zustand war relativ gut und die Strecke ist auch für fortgeschrittene Anfänger gut fahrbar (was ich von den Schattberg X Press Pisten nicht behaupten kann).
Kleiner Einwurf: meiner Meinung nach ist in Saalbach keine Strecke (auch nicht die Blauen) für komplette Anfänger geeignet; klar kommt man die irgendwie runter, aber ich bezweifle, dass das großen Spaß machen kann.
Wenn man sich an der Zwölferkogel ausgetobt hat und/oder warmgefahren hat, geht es weiter in die Ortsmitte zur...

*Reiterkogel (Hinterglemm)*
Zuerst die Blue Line- leider meine absolute Hassstrecke... oben noch relativ gut fahrbar, geht diese bald nahtlos in die Bremswellen Line über. Nicht falsch verstehen: Bremswellen gibt es auf jeder Strecke (Bergstadl und Wurzeltrail mal ausgenommen...), aber bei einer ansonsten relativ schnellen und flowigen Strecken nervt das nur noch. Aber: die scheint dennoch vielen Anfängern/Fortgeschrittenen Spaß zu machen. Vielleicht auch nur, bis man sich mal verirrt hat auf die..
Pro Line! 
Erste kleine Überraschung: der Einstieg wurde etwas abgeändert- es gibt nun eine Stufe, um wahrscheinlich die absoluten Beginner davon abzuhalten, einfach mal in die Strecke zu rollen und nach spätestens 3 Kurven zu merken, dass das die falsche Wahl war.
Ansonsten: viele Anlieger, Sprünge, Drops, Steilabfahrten usw. - deutlich anspruchsvoller als die Z-Line und wer gerne springt, dürfte hier auf dieser Strecke am ehesten auf seine Kosten kommen. Macht aber auch ohne die "großen Dinger" Spaß und wenn man unten ist, möchte man idR schnell wieder hoch ("komm, eine geht noch ....").

Leider führt von Hinterglemm nach Saalbach (noch) kein Trail, aber nach dem Ortsschild geht in der ersten Linkskurve von der Straße weg eine Alternative durch Felder und schließlich auf der anderen Seiten des Flusses entlang.

Dieses Jahr gelangt man Dank der Schönleitbahn noch schneller zur ...
*Asitzbahn (Leogang)*
Wer im Besitz der JokerCard ist, darf 1 mal am Tag die Asitzbahn in Leogang benutzen. Da ich nur ein mal drüben war, mache ich die Empfehlung kurz:
Wem X-Line, Bergstadl& Co gut gefällt, der hat auf dem Hangman I und BongoBongo mit großer Sicherheit auch Spaß (sollten aber einigermaßen trocken sein). Wer eher Luft unter die Reifen möchte, sollte den (neuen) hotshots und anschließend die Freeride Strecke mal probieren - auch wenn man kein großer Springer ist, die Anlieger auf der hotshots machen irre viel Spaß.
Der Hangman II krankt mMn an der gleichen Gegebenheit wie die Blueline - schnell, aber dafür stellenweise zu ausgebombt-  kann ich auch hier nicht empfehlen; die DH Strecke kenne ich nicht ...

wer mal etwas anderes erleben und einen kleinen Ausflug machen möchte, dem kann ich das
*Kitzsteinhorn (Kaprun)*
empfehlen. Dort geht es vom Alpincenter los: 1500Hm, 12km länge, eigentlich ein langer Bergstadl light (nur ohne Wurzeln), welcher oben im kargen Fels beginnt, gerne etwas ausgesetzt ist, zum teil verblockt, immer wieder flowige Passagen dazwischen - dennoch ist die meiste Zeit volle Konzentrations gefragt. Nach dem ersten drittel taucht die einzige Hütte unterwegs auf; von dort aus wird es zwar grüner, aber nicht einfacher . Ich war dieses Jahr das erste mal dort und es war ein super Erlebnis- man kann locker einen halben Tag dort zubringen. Die Einzelfahrt kostet mit JokerCard Ermäßigung ~ 19€, aber das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auf alle Fälle.


Generell würde ich sagen, dass ein Enduro das perfekte Rad für Saalbach/Hinterglemm ist; auf der X-Line/Bergstadl Trail/in Leogang mag man sich vielleicht manchmal ein Big Bike wünschen, aber das ist wie immer sehr sehr subjektiv ...
Ob Fullface Helm oder Halbschale muss jeder selbst wissen - angesichts der wenigen HM auf den Trails bin ich eigentlich ausschließlich mit FF dort unterwegs.
Wer viel radeln möchte, geht nicht während des Festivals dort hin und/oder auch ruhig mal unter der Woche; wer "gepflegte" Strecken möchte, geht vor dem Festival und/oder iwann im August wieder (oder geht gleich woanders hin....).

Ansonsten: home of lässig- für mich immer ein Besuch wert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Juli 2018)

clemsi schrieb:


> Da ich nun letzten Woche ganze 6 Tage in Saalbach verbracht habe,  nutze ich mal hier die Gelegenheit für ein kleines Review:
> 
> Änderungen dieses Jahr: Kohlmaisbahn in Saalbach läuft wegen Neubau nicht, dafür hat die Schönleitbahn in Jausern geöffnet.
> *Schönleitbahn (Jausern)*
> ...


Super, danke!


----------

